# hello



## oldwarrior (Jun 1, 2018)

Hi all hope to join in with any topics


----------



## Midnight-shadow (Jun 1, 2018)

Hi and welcome. What styles of Martial Arts do you study/practice?


----------



## oldwarrior (Jun 1, 2018)

Hi, Aikido, Kendo, I did but no longer study as  Kyudo


----------



## Deafdude#5 (Jun 1, 2018)

Hello & welcome!


----------



## Tames D (Jun 1, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## dvcochran (Jun 1, 2018)

oldwarrior said:


> Hi all hope to join in with any topics


Welcome.


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Jun 1, 2018)

aloha and welcome to MT


----------



## _Simon_ (Jun 2, 2018)

Welcome to the forums mate, have been enjoying your posts. Enjoy your time here


----------



## CrazedChris (Jun 2, 2018)

Hello!


----------

